# My Vizsla got run over



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Bo Diddley is my 1Yr old Male Vizsla, :'(Saturday he launched in front of the mailman truck & got run over, fortunately he had chunks of his back & all legs come off, he limps a little but overall he's fine. I always do a home remedy. In his Open wonds I dabbed the mixture of 1/2 bleach & 1/2 water. It closed his wonds in less than I could blink ! Bo Diddley is my Little furry boy and we were very worried but he is now up & about making his weird sounds when he yawns and farting a lot as normal!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm glad he's getting back to normal but I would highly recommend taking your pup to a vet!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Gosh, I'm no medical expert but I don't think putting bleach on a wound is a good idea. Especially a 50-50 mix. It might damage the good tissue & get in the bloodstream. 

From what I've read, here is the mixture suggested if you even do it at all. 1 tsp of bleach to 1 qt of water plus 1/2 tsp of baking soda

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...-diluted-bleach-water-wound-disinfectant.html


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Go to a VET!!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

As stated above bleach is a No No! If you want to clean it for healing use hydrogen peroxide.

Also a vet visit should be done straight away as the effects of internal injuries can show up days later so would be good to know now if anything is needed.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

You should use hydrogen peroxide to clean wounds. Never ever bleach!

Also you should go to the vet as internal injuries sometimes take a few days to show at which point it is too late.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I would have thought that the vet's would be the first port of call, before pouring bleach over the poor lad..I hope he is okay....


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh no! How incredibly scary! I hope he fully recovers quickly!


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

suspecting a Troll?! 2 posts, and yet to reply? Seems like a post to stir the pot...

Maybe I am wrong...


Nate


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I was thinking same thing as SuperV. 

Posting was by a "troll."


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Cleaning a wound: years ago I took one of our Vs to the vet to get some stitches. She was cleaning the wound with a squirt bottle & I asked if it was hydrogen peroxide. She said no, that it was just sterile water, that hydrogen peroxide damages healthy tissue along with killing bacteria. Water is the only thing that we use now.

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have recently seen a wound being cleaned at the ER.
Squirt bottle just a Bob described, but the nurse said it was the same fluid they use in IVs. This was being done on person, not a pup. A shot and a weeks worth of antibiotic sent home to avoid any infection.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Bob said:


> Cleaning a wound: years ago I took one of our Vs to the vet to get some stitches. She was cleaning the wound with a squirt bottle & I asked if it was hydrogen peroxide. She said no, that it was just sterile water, that hydrogen peroxide damages healthy tissue along with killing bacteria. Water is the only thing that we use now.
> 
> Bob


Our vet has told us the same thing. That the peroxide can actually make things worse. Same with Alcohol. All he recommends is water and some antibacterial soap. Just to keep it clean.


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Our Vet a University preofessor has Fixed my older Vs with Bleach/Water, when she got moulded by an Akita
My Dog had no chance Vs. the Akita which put 4 inch gashes in my dog's ribs. stomach & neck... I'm a firm beliver
in Bleach/Water seen it with my own eyes how fast it can heal open wounds.
for those of you that are sceptics ? oh well It fixed my beloved Harley and now Bo Diddley in no time at all!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I do use Vetericyn , and knew it contained bleach.
I've even used the spray form on myself after wade fishing in the bay. I'm glad to hear Bo is doing good. I think I would have opted for the vet. If for no other reason than it would have scared me so bad to see one of my dogs hit by a car.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

organicthoughts said:


> Just to add, I know lots of people here use Vetericyn. ...
> The ingredients are: ... sodium hypochlorite (0.004%) ...
> Sodium hypochlorite is bleach.


Household bleach is 3-8% NaClO. jallen2014's 50-50 mix with water gives 1.5-4%. 4% is 1000 times stronger than .004%!! In this case, more is not better. Like H2O2, NaClO is a destroyer of living tissue and as such should only be used in very dilute solution.

Bob


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

On the "Post reply" page that I'm using to post this reply, the "Topic Summary" below the text entry box shows a reply by me that starts "Household bleach is ...". But when I display the topic, as a topic, my reply doesn't show. Is it there?

Bob


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

organicthoughts said:


> Just to add, I know lots of people here use Vetericyn. Vetericyn is essentially diluted bleach which is why it is effective in killing bugs.
> 
> The ingredients are: Electrolyzed water (99.97%), sodium chloride (0.23%), sodium hypochlorite (0.004%), hypochlorous acid (0.003%)
> 
> Sodium hypochlorite is bleach.


.004 percent is a heckuva lot different then a 50/50 split. 
To call something that contains .004 percent bleach, "bleach" is quite the stretch in my opinion.
I'll just keep the bleach in the laundry and off of my dogs.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

organicthoughts said:


> Just to add, I know lots of people here use Vetericyn. Vetericyn is essentially diluted bleach which is why it is effective in killing bugs.
> 
> The ingredients are: Electrolyzed water (99.97%), sodium chloride (0.23%), sodium hypochlorite (0.004%), hypochlorous acid (0.003%)
> 
> Sodium hypochlorite is bleach.


but not 50% bleach,, as others I'd get Bo Diddley to a vet


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My FIL has quite a few home remedies he swears by, but I don't ever use them.
One is cayenne pepper to clear sinuses. I don't remember what he mixes with it. I don't think my allergies would ever be so bad, that I would consider snorting cayenne to clear them. It sounds like a painful experience.

I just have to wonder if he got the amount of bleach to add wrong. Maybe Bo is healing great, and were wrong. Either way is sounds like the treatment would be painful, and I personally would opt for a different one.
I do use some home remedies on my dogs, but anytime I'm in doubt we head to the vet.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

harrigab said:


> organicthoughts said:
> 
> 
> > Just to add, I know lots of people here use Vetericyn. Vetericyn is essentially diluted bleach which is why it is effective in killing bugs.
> ...


I agree. To call something "diluted bleach" that only contains .004% is blowing things out of proportion. And its a long way from 50%. I'll keep my bleach on my laundry, and off of my dogs.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Actually Hydrogen Peroxide is a No-no for wound cleaning now! It damages Healthy new tissue and causes more scaring. Soap and flushing with water, no scrubbing and antibiotic ointment for simple wounds if can keep dog from licking. Any thing questionable as stated means Vet visit. Esp if poss internal wounds. But lots of old methods have worked in past, trends in medicine change.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Chaos911 said:


> ... But lots of old methods have worked in past, ...


Sometimes I think it was a matter of things getting better in spite of those old methods.


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

;D Thanks Organicthoughts, for confirming the Bleach/water wonders... Vetericyn was Rx'd on my older Vz and my Vet said you can pay for this or you can make it at home ? Bo has now recovered fully and his hair is growing at the battered sites. Thank you all for all the diff comments.


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Bo Diddley is my youngest and only male, I love him dearly & would try anything and everything. Yes we did took him to his Vet & had nothing broken or out of place, he got just a small jolt to teach him to stay away from moving vehicles, and oh my... He has !!!


----------

